# How many children do you have?



## ClayPot (Jul 11, 2009)

There seems to be some debate about whether Christians are having less children than they used to. Of course, this sample is very unscientific, but how many children do you have? Only answer if

a. You are finished having children, or
b. You think you are finished having children. 

So a person like me (who has 2 children, but hopes to have more), should not answer the poll. Just curious what we'll see.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha, I should really read before answer polls. I put 1, but I'm not finished (Lord-willing). Sorry to ruin your poll.


----------



## Karnes (Jul 11, 2009)

My answer is 4 in terms of option B, but if I answered this question 2 years ago the answer would have been 3 in terms of B.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 11, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Haha, I should really read before answer polls. I put 1, but I'm not finished (Lord-willing). Sorry to ruin your poll.



I guess I'll have to kiss that dissertation proposal goodbye....


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 11, 2009)

I cannot answer. I have only been married for three weeks


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 11, 2009)

I am unmarried but I answered for my parents in order to help your poll be more full.


----------



## TimV (Jul 11, 2009)

7, and who knows? I might find a nice younger woman to marry and....


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 11, 2009)

I have two. I got started late. I probably would have had more if I had been married earlier in life.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 11, 2009)

We have one so far, but we only just got startet


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not married but if I do end up marrying my current gf (Lord Willing) we will only have 1 kid. That's more than enough for me.

I didn't answer your poll


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry, I too ruined your poll by not reading first.  
I voted zero, but I just got married on May 23rd. If it helps any, my wife and I desire around 4-5 children, Lord willing.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 11, 2009)

I have one because God knows I could not handle two.


----------



## baron (Jul 11, 2009)

We have three and we are all done.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jul 11, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Haha, I should really read before answer polls. I put 1, but I'm not finished (Lord-willing). Sorry to ruin your poll.



I did the same


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 11, 2009)

To our disappointment the answer is 0. We have been married 24 years.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 11, 2009)

35 years of marriage . . . 5 children . . .


----------



## TimV (Jul 11, 2009)

> 35 years of marriage . . . 5 children



Was that one every 7 years?


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I don't have any (that I know of). I would like a large family when I am married though.  What constitutes large? I don't know. More than most people are comfortable with.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jul 11, 2009)

I have five ... which is a blessing. My first wife died after 3, and she had said she was done having children before we found the cancer. I love kids, she hated giving birth (I wonder why?  ). God blessed me with another wonderful Godly woman. I now have five. Little over 30 years of marriage (total years).


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 11, 2009)

I answered for my parents. 4 children - 3 biological, 1 adopted


----------



## Gloria (Jul 11, 2009)

Andres said:


> sorry, I too ruined your poll by not reading first.
> I voted zero, but I just got married on May 23rd. If it helps any, my wife and I desire around 4-5 children, Lord willing.



Same here as far as ruining your poll, but as Andres said, we desire 4-5 children.


----------



## ww (Jul 11, 2009)

0 but hoping to change that in the not too distant future.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Jul 11, 2009)

We have five children. The oldest one is home-made, and the other four adopted. Despite regular lobbying from my younger children to adopt more, I think we're gonna stick with five.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 11, 2009)

EKSB SDG said:


> We have five children. The oldest one is home-made, and the other four adopted. Despite regular lobbying from my younger children to adopt more, I think we're gonna stick with five.



"home-made"...Love it!


----------



## Herald (Jul 11, 2009)

We had one child. Providentially the Lord prevented us from having more children. I am thankful for my daughter.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Jul 11, 2009)

My husband and I have 2. We are so practical, we had them both on the same day.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 11, 2009)

3. One of each.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jul 11, 2009)

Together 28 years. Took 2 years of trying for each of the two girls we have. Tried and tried to have more, but 2 is what we were meant to have.


----------



## historyb (Jul 11, 2009)

We can't have any, but we have a kitty and doggy who act just like kids.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 11, 2009)

not sure how to answer...I have 3, my husband has 4, and to our knowledge we are not having anymore..unless God decides other wise..so between us we have 7..


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 11, 2009)

TimV said:


> 7, and who knows? I might find a nice younger woman to marry and....



*snicker...


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 11, 2009)

I voted 0. I'm single and not looking to marry. However, if I were to marry I think I would want at least 2-3 children, though how many we had would depend on my wife's desires as well.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 12, 2009)

TimV said:


> > 35 years of marriage . . . 5 children
> 
> 
> 
> Was that one every 7 years?



Arol Everett McFadden - 32 - (Dec 15, 1976)
Joshua David McFadden - 30 - (Dec 18, 1978)
Sarah Jeanette McFadden - 27 - (Nov 22, 1981)
Nathan Paul McFadden - 24 - (Dec 25, 1984)
Joy Anna *"Oops" *McFadden - 18 in another couple of weeks!

Yes, contrary to all reason, McFadden women can breed in captivity.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 12, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Yes, contrary to all reason, McFadden women can breed in captivity.




 Just how captive are you talkin', Dennis?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't read the instructions either...

My wife and I have been blessed with three lovely girls: Moriah (almost 3), Antje (2 in November), and Caia (5 months). We pray for more; my in-laws had a quiver (13), with 12 living.

Cheers,


----------



## Ruby (Jul 12, 2009)

I answered 5.
One already taken by the Lord. Two boys , two girls living.
I would have loved a large family but am very blessed to have the healthy ones I have now.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 12, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, contrary to all reason, McFadden women can breed in captivity.
> ...



Merely that the thought of 35 years with the likes of me is not a pretty thought.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 12, 2009)

> We have five children. The oldest one is home-made, and the other four adopted. Despite regular lobbying from my younger children to adopt more, I think we're gonna stick with five.



We deal with this same thing on a shockingly regular basis. 

We're not done, so I didn't answer the poll.

Tim, I will pray that the Lord does bring a lovely woman into your life and that you will continue to issue forth. Here's some inspiration:

Genea-Musings: John Tyler's Grandson is still alive!

Yesterday, we were at an Ethiopian friend's house who is one of 23. We're not aiming that high (but shall see what the Lord brings). However, we saw an episode of "18 and Counting" the other day on youtube and Isaiah (10 yrs old) says "Mom, please, please, please, can we have a large family?"


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 12, 2009)

Five (5) and would love to have more, but health concerns for my wife means we cannot have more. However, I have to wonder how much Christians have bought into the American lie to not have too many for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## jambo (Jul 12, 2009)

3 boys (23, 21, 17) and just like their dad, all good looking.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 12, 2009)

bookslover said:


> 3. One of each.



What does that mean?


We have two and one on the way (which, DV, we find out tomorrow which kind!)
but we are hopefully not finished. So I accidentally voted for three.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 12, 2009)

Oops! I answered four, but (God Willing) we're not done yet.


----------



## JOwen (Jul 12, 2009)

9 children. 8 living, one departed.


----------



## Honor (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry I answered before I read the whole thing too.... I'm just so excited to be bak for a minute. but I said 3, two boys and one in the oven. and I have no idea if we're done or not


----------



## HokieAirman (Jul 12, 2009)

1 boy, one girl on the way. Since life begins at conception, I counted her and answered two.


----------



## blessedmommyuv3 (Jul 12, 2009)

We are coming up on 21 years of marriage, and are blessed to have 3 daughters; 17, 12, and 10 years old. 

Jen


----------



## tt1106 (Jul 12, 2009)

My wife and I have 3. All girls. <terror smiley> How awkward, that is my wife. ^

Ps. We live in the same city, La grange. That makes her right and me wrong. (sorry guys.)


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 12, 2009)

No children as of yet (_that I know of_, as AThornquist said). If and when I do get married, however, I would love to have a big family.


----------



## calgal (Jul 12, 2009)

None unless the Lord provides a way for us to adopt. Unless you count the two slumbering furbabies (2 whippet boys) who are our "kids" that is.


----------



## gritsrus (Jul 12, 2009)

Married 18 years and have two little boys.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jul 12, 2009)

Two girls (22 and 20).


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 12, 2009)

Way back I thought a half dozen sounded ideal. God blessed me with 5!


----------

